

A Practical, Purely Functional Game Engine, and Why It Matters to You... or Not - DrDimension
http://programmer-gone-mad.blogspot.com/2014/09/introducing-nu-game-engine-worlds-first.html

======
axilmar
Really big words on how c++ should be abandoned for games from a guy that has
simply made a 2d game engine with F#...

Until there is a 3d game engine written in purely functional style that
produces good results, the question is open.

~~~
DrDimension
Putting 3D into the engine is a nearly trivial matter (it is in fact planned
if I can ever find some support for development). 2D was simply a scoping
decision.

Have you ever developed a 3D game engine? I have, several in fact, and you can
either trust me or do your own research, but the difference in feasibility is
moot when it comes to FP.

~~~
axilmar
I actually participate, as we speak, in the development of a MMORPG, which
uses its own hand crafted 3d game engine in c++ and Java.

Although the project is in c++/Java, it faces numerous challenges regarding
performance, so I really really doubt that it can be done in a functional
programming language.

